# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrolla on synttäri

## Antero Alku

Maanalainen rautatie, jota meillä nimitetään metroksi, viettää tänään syntymäpäivää. Maailman ensimmäinen maanalainen avattiin 10.1.1863 Lontoossa. The Metropolitan Railwaysta kaikki siis sai alkunsa.

Metropolitan ajoi aluksi höyryveturein. Savun ja höyryn haittojen vähentämiseksi rata oli vain osittain katetettu. 1864 radalle saatiin tankkivetureita, joiden poistohöyry johdettiin vesitankkeihin. Yksi tällainen vetrui, nro 23 vuodelta 1866 on säilynyt ja on esillä London Transport Museumin näyttelyssä Lontoon Covent Gardenilla. Nämä veturit olivat käytössä sähköistykseen 1905 asti.

Metro kehittyi 1800 luvulla siten, että sähkö saatiin käyttöön 1890 City & South London Railwaylla. Juna koostui sähköveturista ja kolmesta ikkunattomasta vaunusta, joissa kussakin oli 33 matkustajapaikkaa. Ikkunoita ei pidetty tarpeellisena, koska tunnelissahan ei ole mitään nähtävää.

Metron synnyinkaupungissa Lontoossa nähtiin moottorivaunuja ensi kerran vasta 1903 Waterloo & City Linella, jonka junat perustuivat amerikkalaisen Frank J. Spraguen tekniikkaan. Se oli kuitenkin Euroopassa jo vanhanaikaista, sillä Budapestin Földalatti vasut oli aloittanut liikenteen moottorivaunuilla jo 1896.

Euroopan metroinnostus jatkui vuosisadan vaihteessa ja sähkötekniikan vauhdittamana. Pariisi avasi metronsa 1900 ja Berliini 1904.

Korkealattiaisen moottorivaunukaluston käyttöönoton jälkeen metroissa ei mitään merkittävää kehitystä olekaan tapahtunut. Materiaalit, komponentit ja valmistustekniikka ovat kehittyneet, mutta perusratkaisu on ollut sama jo yli 100 vuotta. Ja itse maanalaisen rautatien idea siis on nyt 143-vuotias.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Ei pidä kuitenkaan väheksyä metrojärjestelmien voimaa maailman kaupunkien kehitykseen. Metro muutti etäisyydet ja niiden väliset matkustusajat aivan toisiksi kuin aiemmin. Ne toivat myos omat alakulttuurinsa urbaaneihin ympäristoihin. Ymmärrän hyvin, että kaikkiin maailman suurkaupunkeihin (mukaanlukien Helsinki) haluttiin metro. Se oli nykyaikaa silloin. Lisäksi jo varhaisista ajoista lähtien sähkoisenä se on ollut vähäpäästoinen joukkoliikennemuoto. Metrojärjestelmille on kuitenkin tyypillistä, että lähes kaikkialla on omat systeeminsä ja ainostaan esimerkiksi entisen Neuvostoliiton ja sen "ystävämaiden" järjestelmät ovat edes jotenkin yhteneväisiä keskenään. Ainakin osittainen standardi on myos Saksan raitikkapohjaisissa Stadtbahn-järjestelmissä, jotka on luettavissa metrojärjestelmiksi (kuin myos ratikkajärjestemiksi) sanan kaikessa merkityksessä.

Toki metro sai aikaan myos muita muutoksia. Muut joukkoliikennemuodot joutuivat monin paikoin väistymään sen tieltä. Bussiliikenne joutui monissa kaupungeissa metron syöttöliikenteen palvelijaksi. Raitioliikenne, vanhanaikasena ja hitaana, hävitettiin monista kaupungeista maanalaisen sukkulan tieltä; Tukholma, Hampuri, Lontoo, Pariisi, vain muutamia mainitakseni. Myös mm. kansallisten rautatieyhtiöiden liikennoimiä kaupunkiratoja kehitettiin monin paikoin muistuttamaan metrojärjestelmiä (esim. Berliini, Hampuri, Munchen, Kööpenhamina, jne.) Onneksi jotkin tahot esimerkiksi alkoivat ymmärtamään, että kaikissa kyse on pitkälti samoista joukkoliikennevälineistä, mutta vaan eri muodoissaan. Ei ole joko-tai vaan sekä-että. Ei kilpaijoita keskenään vaan toistensa tukijoita. Tämän kun saisi todella iskostettua nykyisiin päättäjiimme myos Suomessa. Muualla maailmassa mennään jo kovaa vauhtia eteenpäin. Älkää jääko matkasta!

Ei tosiaan pidä olla musta-valkoinen metronvihaaja, vaan rohkeasti kehittää yhtälailla kaikkia joukkoliikennemuotoja palvelemaan niiden päätarkoitusta eli kuljettamaan ihmisiä. Nykyään toki esteettomästi, joustavasti ja omilla väylillään sekä yhteiskunnallisesti taloudellisesti. Joukkoliikennevälineestä pitää tehda niin houkutteleva, että se on aito kilpailija henkilöautoliikenteelle.

Ja muistakaahan: "Mind the gab!"

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Parhaimmat Synttärionnitteluni kanssa metrolle!

Huomautuksena vielä että Lontoon 1. metrolinja oli toki alunperin tarkoitettu palvelemaan kaukoliikennettä eli toimimaan yhdysratana Lontoon eri rautatieasemien välillä, jotka kaikki olivat pääteasema. Se kuljetti myös tavaraa ja postia. Jossain vaiheessa ihmiset huomasivat että sillä on kätevä matkustaa pelkästään kaupungin sisällä ja sittemmin toiminta-ajatusta muutettiin. Lontoon metroverkko koostui ennen kaupungin joukkoliikenteen keskittämistä London Transport -organisaation alle 1. maailmansodan jälken monesta yksityisestä metroyhtiöstä joiden toiminta-ajatukset ja myös tekniset ratkaisut poikkesivat toisistaan. Karkeasti voidaan sanoa että ennen 1930 -lukua maailman eri metrot kuljettivat etupäässä valkokaulusväkeä. Työläisten kuljetus tuli kuvioihin vasta myöhemmin. 




> Korkealattiaisen moottorivaunukaluston käyttöönoton jälkeen metroissa ei mitään merkittävää kehitystä olekaan tapahtunut. Materiaalit, komponentit ja valmistustekniikka ovat kehittyneet, mutta perusratkaisu on ollut sama jo yli 100 vuotta.


Joitakin parannuksia on toki tullut 100 vuoden aikana. 
1) Rullaportaat (osaako kukaan sanoa milloin on keksitty ylipäänsä ja milloin otettu 1. kerran käyttöön metrossa?)
2) Erilaisten kaupallisten palvelujen sekä myöhemmin kokonaisten tavaratalojen ja kauppakeskusten yhdistäminen metroasemiin
3) Liityntäliikenne. Vaikka moni kiroaa sen sanan kuullessaan, niin sen hyödyntäminen mahdollisti metrojen rakentamista kauas keskustojen ulkopuolelle
4) Kuten vristo mainitsi niin metroiksi pitää laskea myös erilaiset rinnakkaiset olomuodot, osittain maanalaiset lähijunaradat ja pikaraitiotiet/esimetrot, ilma-, riippu-, alweg- ja magneettiradat sekä automaatiset kevytmetrot
5) Hieman omituisempiin piirteisiin kuulu metroasemien toteutunut ja suunniteltu käyttö kriisitilanteissa väestönsuojina sekä sotatarviketehtaina ja varastoina, sekä eräiden kaupunkien väitetyt "salaiset metrot" nomenklatuuran evakuointia tai joissain tapauksissa vain huvimatkoja varten

Metroista täytyy muistaa myös se, että metroasemia tai ratoja on lakkautettu hyvin vähän muihin raideliikennemuotoihin verrattuna. Ainoa kokonaan lakkautettu metro jonka tiedän on Liverpoolissa jo 1930-luvulla lakkautettu sataman eri osia yhdistävä ilmarata. Käytöstä poistettuja metrojunia ja muuta rekvisiittaa sekä asemia ja rakennelmia on myös osattu uusiokäyttää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> 1) Rullaportaat (osaako kukaan sanoa milloin on keksitty ylipäänsä ja milloin otettu 1. kerran käyttöön metrossa?)


En ole varma, mutta Earls Courtin asemalla Lontoon maanalaisessa otettiin liukuportaat käyttöön vuonna 1911. Lieköhän ensimmäiset?




> Metroista täytyy muistaa myös se, että metroasemia tai ratoja on lakkautettu hyvin vähän muihin raideliikennemuotoihin verrattuna.


Asiaan liittyen melko mielenkiintoinen sivusto, www.abandonedstations.org.uk

----------


## Albert

> En ole varma, mutta Earls Courtin asemalla Lontoon maanalaisessa otettiin liukuportaat käyttöön vuonna 1911. Lieköhän ensimmäiset?


Ovat ensimmäiset "Lontoon metrossa". 
Liukuportaiden historiaa löytyy englanninkielisestä Wikipediasta (escalators) ja vaikka Otiksen sivuilta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lisäksi jo varhaisista ajoista lähtien sähkoisenä se on ollut vähäpäästoinen joukkoliikennemuoto.


Sähkökäyttöisyys oli luonnollinen kehityskulku, kun Lontoossa oli ensin kokeiltu höyryä. Kertomusten mukaan hengenahdistus oli kova ja varmaan siellä kaikenlaisia kohtauksia saatiin. Muistaisin tosin lukeneeni, että eräät aikakauden lääkärit suosittelivat sitä hoitomuotona astmaatikoille -- tuloksista ei tosin ole jäänyt tietoa.




> Karkeasti voidaan sanoa että ennen 1930 -lukua maailman eri metrot kuljettivat etupäässä valkokaulusväkeä. Työläisten kuljetus tuli kuvioihin vasta myöhemmin.


Lontoossa oli ainakin Metropolitan Railwayllä muistaakseni eräiden lähteiden mukaan 1900-alkuvuosikymmeninä erillisiä työläisjunia, jotka lähtivät aamulla sopivaan aikaan ja joilla oli alhaisempi tariffi. En tosin muista olisiko ollut ennen 1930-lukua vai vasta silloin. Sittemmin Metropolitan Railwayn ympärille muodostui Metro-Land -markkinointinimellä myytyjä pientalolähiöitä, jotka lienevät myöhemmin olleet esikuva suurelle osalle metrojen mahdollistamasta maankäytön muutoksesta. Tosin jo aikaisemmin oli todettu, että metro mahdollistaa myös tavalliselle työmiehelle väljemmän asumisen: samalla rahalla minkä Lontoon keskustassa joutui maksamaan yhden perheen hellahuoneesta (tms.), sai tuolloin vielä avoimelta maaseudulta Notting Hillistä isomman asunnon, niin että perheen lapset saivat erillisen asuinhuoneen.




> Metroista täytyy muistaa myös se, että metroasemia tai ratoja on lakkautettu hyvin vähän muihin raideliikennemuotoihin verrattuna. Ainoa kokonaan lakkautettu metro jonka tiedän on Liverpoolissa jo 1930-luvulla lakkautettu sataman eri osia yhdistävä ilmarata. Käytöstä poistettuja metrojunia ja muuta rekvisiittaa sekä asemia ja rakennelmia on myös osattu uusiokäyttää.


Metrot ovat osoittautuneet niin vahvasti kaupunkikehitystä ohjaaviksi väyliksi, ettei ole ollut tarvetta kovin paljon edes yrittää "sopeuttaa" niiden reittejä "vastaamaan kysyntää" kuten bussiliikenteen kyseenalaiseksi "eduksi" usein mainitaan. Radat ovat yhdyskuntarakenteen selkäranka ja yleensä on pidetty etuna, että selkäranka on pikemminkin vankka kuin liian joustava.  :Wink: 

New Yorkissa tosin ilmaradat purettiin, mutta silloinkin ne käsitykseni mukaan korvattiin pääosin maanalaisilla radoilla.

Käytöstä poistettuja asemia ja lyhyitä kadonneita rataosuuksia löytyy varsinkin suurista ja vanhoista metrokaupungeista. Lontoon metron kadonneista osista on kirjoitettu kirjojakin, kuten tämä mielenkiintoinen opus:

London's Disused Underground Stations by J.E. Connor
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Londons-Disu...e=UTF8&s=books

Suunnitelmia joista ei ikinä edes toteutettu on katalogioitu tässä opuksessa:

London's Lost Tube Schemes  by Antony Badsey-Ellis
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Londons-Lost...e=UTF8&s=books

Lontoon metron vaikutuksia on ansiokkaasti kartoitettu tässä teoksessa:

The Subterranean Railway: How the London Underground Was Built and How It Changed the City Forever  by Christian Wolmar
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Subterranean...e=UTF8&s=books

Pariisin kadonneita asemia ja rataosia on jonkin verran kartoitettu näissä kirjoissa, jotka sisältävät paljon muutakin hyvää tietoa:

Métro insolite par Clive Lamming
http://www.amazon.fr/M%C3%A9tro-inso...e=UTF8&s=books

Un siècle de métro en 14 lignes : De Bienvenüe à Météor  par Jean Tricoire
http://www.amazon.fr/Un-si%C3%A8cle-...e=UTF8&s=books

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lontoossa oli ainakin Metropolitan Railwayllä muistaakseni eräiden lähteiden mukaan 1900-alkuvuosikymmeninä erillisiä työläisjunia, jotka lähtivät aamulla sopivaan aikaan ja joilla oli alhaisempi tariffi. En tosin muista olisiko ollut ennen 1930-lukua vai vasta silloin


Täytyy tarkistaa milloin.

Jos saa kirjoja mainostaa niin tästä http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moving-Metro...e=UTF8&s=books löytyy aika nippelitasolla olennaisin tieto Lontoon metrosta ja muusta joukkoliikenteestä. 

Siitä käy mm ilmi miten syvällä luokkatietoisuus istui Britanniassa 1900-luvun alussa. Jos ivailin sillä että jossakin yksipuoluemaissa oli "salaiset nomenklatuurametrot", niin brititkin osasivat. Jos oli työläisvaunuja, niin tottakai oli Metropolitan-yhtiöllä myös käytössä kuninkaallinen  salonkimetrovaunu!




> Sittemmin Metropolitan Railwayn ympärille muodostui Metro-Land -markkinointinimellä myytyjä pientalolähiöitä, jotka lienevät myöhemmin olleet esikuva suurelle osalle metrojen mahdollistamasta maankäytön muutoksesta.


Kannattaa niiden, jotka kammoksuvat metron raskautta, koska se väitetään  soveltuvan huonosti pientalovaltaisille alueille, vilkaista kirjaa kanssa, niin huomaa  millaiselle "böndelle" Lontoossa oikein metroa rakennettiin 1900-luvun alussa.

t. Rainer

----------


## LVi

Lontoon maanalaisen historiasta myös osoitteessa http://underground-history.co.uk/




> millaiselle "böndelle" Lontoossa oikein metroa rakennettiin 1900-luvun alussa


esimerkiksi http://underground-history.co.uk/amersham.php

----------


## vompatti

> Muut joukkoliikennemuodot joutuivat monin paikoin väistymään sen tieltä. Bussiliikenne joutui monissa kaupungeissa metron syöttöliikenteen palvelijaksi.


Kun metro tuli maailmaan, ei ollut muuta joukkoliikennettä väistymässä eikä bussien varassa toimivaa liityntäliikennettä. Nämä bussit ja liityntäliikennepelleilyt ovat uudehkoja, viime vuosisadan asioita.




> Karkeasti voidaan sanoa että ennen 1930 -lukua maailman eri metrot kuljettivat etupäässä valkokaulusväkeä. Työläisten kuljetus tuli kuvioihin vasta myöhemmin.


Kulkivatko työläiset sitten raitiovaunuilla?




> 3) Liityntäliikenne - - sen hyödyntäminen mahdollisti metrojen rakentamista kauas keskustojen ulkopuolelle
> 4) metroiksi pitää laskea myös erilaiset rinnakkaiset olomuodot, osittain maanalaiset lähijunaradat ja pikaraitiotiet


Metroja ei ole voinut rakentaa keskustan ulkopuolelle ilman liityntäliikennettä? Ja nyt (osittain maanalaiset) pikaraitiotietkin ovat metroja! Eikö (osittain maanalaista) pikaraitiotietä voi rakentaa keskustan ulkopuolelle ilman liityntäliikennettä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kulkivatko työläiset sitten raitiovaunuilla?


Useimmiten vain jalan. Työläisten asunnot olivat yleensä kävelymatkan päässä työpaikalta. Mutta joskus myös raitiovaunulla jos sellainen sattui kulkemaan. Työmiehen matka kulki vuosisadan vaihteessa kapakin kautta kotiin, ja joskus ei kotiin tultu lainkaan. 




> Metroja ei ole voinut rakentaa keskustan ulkopuolelle ilman liityntäliikennettä? Ja nyt (osittain maanalaiset) pikaraitiotietkin ovat metroja! Eikö (osittain maanalaista) pikaraitiotietä voi rakentaa keskustan ulkopuolelle ilman liityntäliikennettä?


Tätä täytyy selventää "sukupolviajattelulla".

1. sukupolven metroissa eli 2. maailmansotaan asti ne toimivat  pitkälti ilman liityntää, koska asemien seudut eivät levinneet niin laajalle, ja toiseksi henkilöautoja oli hyvin harvalla, eli kaikki kulkivat keskustaan metrolla oli matka asemalle pitkä tai ei. Ainoat mahdolliset liityntäyhteydet olivat tässä tapauksessa poikittaiset metrolinjat jotka keskustojen ulkopuolella olivat käytännössä paikallisjuna, jotka saattoivat kulkea jopa höyryllä, eräissä tapauksissa paikallisia sähkömaaseuturaitioteitä. 

Bussiliityntäliikenteen voittokulku alkoi bussitekniikan kehittymisen yhteydessä, ja se on vieläkin vallitsevin liityntämuoto. Jo 1940-50 luvulla rakennettiin Lontoon ja Tukholman uusille lähiömetroasemille isot liityntäbussiterminaalit. Se mahdollisti metroverkon rakentamisen jopa 20-30 km päähän keskustasta vaikka metron kilpailijaksi oli noussut henkilöauto. 

Pikaraitiotiemetro tai erilaiset kombi-järjestelmät ovat viimeisin kehitysvaihe tässä suhteessa, joka mahdollistaa liitynnän perille asti tai aika lähelle ilman vaihtoa.  Valitettavasti täytyy todeta että näiden kaikkien ominaisuuksien päälle ei ole kaikkialla oikein ymmärretty, ja toisaalta ratkaisuja pidetään busseihin verrattuna kalliina ja häiriöherkkinä, mutta ne tulevat varmasti kehittymään. Toiset vaihtoehdot ovat erilaiset raidetaksit, joiden haitta on vielä kalliimpi hinta ja rajattu toimintasäde. Näiden kahden, varsinkin ensiksimainitun kehitys ottaa varmaan tulta siinä vaiheessa kun polttomoottoriliikenteen haitat konkretisoituvat enemmän. 

Julkisen liityntäliikenteen kehittämisen esteenä on ollut henkilöauto, joka on dominoiva kulkuneuvo pientalovaltaisilla alueilla, ja halpuutensa takia lähes jokaisen ulottuvilla. Kaupungit ja metroja ylläpitävät organisaatiot ovat tosin ymmärtäneet että liityntämatkat omalla autolla sekä liityntäpysäköintiä ei pidä väheksyä eikä taistella sitä vastaan, ja että se on parempi vaihtoehto kuin että autoilija ajaa koko matkan keskustaan asti. Ja täyty muistaa että kun ja jos sähköautot tulevat syrjäyttämään kaupunkiliikenteessä polttomoottoriautot, ei tätä liityntä-autoilua palvelevaa infrastruktuuria ole rakennettu turhaan. 

Kaupunkiseuduilla joissa ilmasto ja muut olosuhteet suosivat pyöräilyä, sekin on yksi merkittävä liityntämuoto. Helsingissä ja muuallakin pantilla toimivia city-pyöriäkin voidaan pitää yhdenlaisena liityntäliikennemuotona, joskin Helsingissä ei lähiöissä. 

Joissakin maissa on polkupyörän rinnalle tulleet erilaiset sähköllä kulkevat skootterit ja potkulaudat. Suomen Tieliikennelaki kieltää ne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Korkealattiaisen moottorivaunukaluston käyttöönoton jälkeen metroissa ei mitään merkittävää kehitystä olekaan tapahtunut. Materiaalit, komponentit ja valmistustekniikka ovat kehittyneet, mutta perusratkaisu on ollut sama jo yli 100 vuotta. Ja itse maanalaisen rautatien idea siis on nyt 143-vuotias.


No, olisin voinut kirjoittaa myös näin:  :Smile: 

Korkealattiaisen moottorivaunukaluston käyttöönoton jälkeen metrojen kehitys jatkui 1960-luvun lopulla kevyempään suuntaan siten, että metroihin omaksuttiin ominaisuuksia sekä raitiovaunuista että rautateiden paikallisjunaliikenteestä. Taajaan rakennettujen alueiden ulkopuolella rataa voitiin rakentaa rautatien tapaan tai kadulle ja sallittiin jopa tasoristeyksiä. Ilmajohtovirroitus alkoi yleistyä joustavana ja turvallisena ratkaisuna. Metroissa yleistyi raitiovaunumainen kalusto tai normaaleiden raitiovaunujen käyttö.

1900-luvun lopulla yleistyi metrojen, raitioteiden ja rautateiden yhdistäminen. Yhä useammat uudet metrot tehtiin matalin laiturein ja ainakin osin matalalattiaisella kalustolla. 2000-luvun alussa metroja onkin monissa kaupungeissa vaikea erottaa raitioteistä.

Metrojen kehitys on tehnyt niistä entistä edullisempia ja asiakkaita paremmin palvelevia. Vanhanaikaiset korkealattiaiset ja kookkain junin toimivat metrot ovat säilyneet lähinnä vanhoina jäjestelminä kaupunkirakenteessa, jossa suuren liikennetarpeen vuoksi on hyväksyttävä eritasoratkaisut ja pitkät asemavälit.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Useimmiten vain jalan. Työläisten asunnot olivat yleensä kävelymatkan päässä työpaikalta. Mutta joskus myös raitiovaunulla jos sellainen sattui kulkemaan. Työmiehen matka kulki vuosisadan vaihteessa kapakin kautta kotiin, ja joskus ei kotiin tultu lainkaan.


Tätä karrikointia täytyy kyllä kommentoida sillä, että rautatie ja sittemmin sen eri variaatiot kuten metro ja esikaupunkiradat merkitsivät nimenomaan työväestön kuljettamista. Koko jutun etu oli siinä, että tehtaista voitiin tehdä isompia, kun työväestön ei enää tarvinnut asua kävelyetäisyydellä. Tämä asia on ollut aivan keskeinen teolliselle vallankumoukselle.

Kyllä herratkin rakensivat omia huvilakaupunkejaan ja niihin johtavia raiteita. Kuten meillä Kulosaaren raitiotie. Herrat olivat 100 vuotta sitten niin rikkaita, että heillä oli varaa moiseen pröystäilyyn ja muuttaa huvilansa tehtaan savujen ulottumattomiin.

Metroista esikaupungeissa ja peltojen halki mm. Lontoon ympäristössä on sanottava - kuten linkkien kuvistakin näkee - että nuo linjat olivat mahdollisia samasta syystä kuin rautatiet ja esikaupunkiradatkin ulottuivat kauas. Vaikka radan nimi oli metro, sitä ei rakennettu kuten metroa. Vaan paljon halvemmalla. Vaikka käytössä oli sivukisko, siitä ei 100 vuotta sitten niin piitattu. Katsottiin, että terve ymmärtää olla menemättä kokeilemaan virtakiskoa kädellä.

Olen arvostellut ja arvostelen edelleen sitä, että meillä tällaista rakentamistapaa ei ymmärretä. Paikallisjunarata halki rakentamattoman metsän halutaan tehdä kalliotunneliin (Marjarata), esimerkkinä. Tai länsimetro, joka RaideYVA:n mukaan voitaisiin tehdä esim. kombiratkaisuna puolta halvemmalla pintaratana. Mutta ei, tavoite näyttää olevan tehdä mahdollisimman kalliilla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä herratkin rakensivat omia huvilakaupunkejaan ja niihin johtavia raiteita. Kuten meillä Kulosaaren raitiotie. Herrat olivat 100 vuotta sitten niin rikkaita, että heillä oli varaa moiseen pröystäilyyn ja muuttaa huvilansa tehtaan savujen ulottumattomiin.


Tätä herrojen vs duunareiden metronkäyttöä yritin aloituspuhenvuoroissani tuoda esiin. Kaupunkiraideliikenne rakennettiin suurimmassa osassa maailmaa aluksi herroja varten, infra ja liikennöinti oli kokonaan yksityisten hallussa ja matkaliput olivat suhteellisen kalliita. Mutta sittemmin kulki kehitys samalla lailla kuin matkapuhelimien kohdalla satakunta vuotta myöhemmin. 




> Vaikka käytössä oli sivukisko, siitä ei 100 vuotta sitten niin piitattu. Katsottiin, että terve ymmärtää olla menemättä kokeilemaan virtakiskoa kädellä.


Näin Briteissä, mutta suomalaiseen uhmakaaseen kansanluonteeseen on aina kuulunut että pitää mennä käsin kokeilemaan kaikkea mitä eteen sattuu. Myös tasoristeysonnettomuuksien suhteellisen korkea määrä Suomessa puhuu omaa kieltään. 




> Olen arvostellut ja arvostelen edelleen sitä, että meillä tällaista rakentamistapaa ei ymmärretä. Paikallisjunarata halki rakentamattoman metsän halutaan tehdä kalliotunneliin (Marjarata), esimerkkinä. Tai länsimetro, joka RaideYVA:n mukaan voitaisiin tehdä esim. kombiratkaisuna puolta halvemmalla pintaratana. Mutta ei, tavoite näyttää olevan tehdä mahdollisimman kalliilla.


Tunnelin louhiminen on nykyisin paljon halvempaa kuin ennen vanhaan. 

Jos länsimetro olisi rakennettu 60-70-luvulla, se kulkisi varmaan maan päällä. Valitettavasti maanpäällisen ratkaisun optimaalisimmat reitit on ehditty sen jälkeen rakentaa umpeen ainakin Keilaniemen-Tapiolan välillä. Toinen syy on varmaan se, että Espoon kaupunki ei halunnut ottaa riskejä vaan valitsi varman päälle sellaisen ratkaisun josta on hyviä kokemuksia Helsingissä. Optimaalisesti toimiva ja kapasiteetiltaan metron veroinen light-rail ratkaisu olisi vaatinut monen haaran verkoston jonka kokonaiskustannus olisi saattanut ylittää metron, koska se olisi jouduttu rakentamaan jo valmiiksi rakennettuun kaupunkiympäristöön. Täytyy muistaa myös että light-rail tulee Espooseen joka tapauksessa, Jokerin muodossa. Kun sekä metrosta että Jokerista on sitten aikanaan kokemusta, voidaan sitten päättää mihin suuntaan jatketan mitäkin vehjettä. 

Marjaradan osalta en oikein ymmärrä miksi tunnelia tarvitaan oikeastaan muualla kuin lentokenttää alitaessa. Ehkä se rakennetaan tunneliin samasta syystä kuin Vuosaaren satamaratakin. Se olisi voitu raakentaa maanpäällisenä ja paljon lyhyempänä, mutta Vantaan kaupunki ei halunnut maisemallisista syistä. Marjan kohdalla voivat syynä olla myös maanomistuskysymykset. Hämeenlinnanväylän ja lentokentän välinen alue on pitkälti teolllisuus- ja varastoaluetta, johon on sijoitettu ja aiotaan sijoitta paljon tilaa vieviä toimintoja. Avomaastossa kulkeva rata katkaisisi teollisuustontit. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Mitä liityntäliikenteeseen tulee, niin jokunen vuosi siten esiteltiin Radio Suomessa 20- tai 30- luvulla tehty ballaadi Lontoon metrosta: Sanoituksessa lähdettiin keskustasta, vaihtoasemalla vastatavanneet nuorten tiet erkaantuivat, tyttö jatkoi esikaupunkiin ja vaihtoi kaukana esikaupunkialueelle bussiin ja meni kotiinsa. 
Elikä jo silloin on tunnettu liityntäliikene.

----------


## ultrix

> Sähkökäyttöisyys oli luonnollinen kehityskulku, kun Lontoossa oli ensin kokeiltu höyryä. Kertomusten mukaan hengenahdistus oli kova ja varmaan siellä kaikenlaisia kohtauksia saatiin. Muistaisin tosin lukeneeni, että eräät aikakauden lääkärit suosittelivat sitä hoitomuotona astmaatikoille -- tuloksista ei tosin ole jäänyt tietoa.


Vesihöyryn hengittäminen sinänsä helpottaa todistetusti astman oireita, mutta hiilisavu siinä seassa aika lailla negatoi koko vaikutuksen.  :Smile: 






> samalla rahalla minkä Lontoon keskustassa joutui maksamaan yhden perheen hellahuoneesta (tms.), sai tuolloin vielä avoimelta maaseudulta Notting Hillistä isomman asunnon, niin että perheen lapset saivat erillisen asuinhuoneen.


Ja nykyäänhän Notting Hillistä ei asuntoa saa kuin isolla rahalla. Vähän samanlainen kehityskulku työläisesikaupungista boheemiksi kaupunginosaksi kuin vaikkapa Tampereen Pispalalla ja Helsingin Rööperillä.




> Metrot ovat osoittautuneet niin vahvasti kaupunkikehitystä ohjaaviksi väyliksi, ettei ole ollut tarvetta kovin paljon edes yrittää "sopeuttaa" niiden reittejä "vastaamaan kysyntää" kuten bussiliikenteen kyseenalaiseksi "eduksi" usein mainitaan. Radat ovat yhdyskuntarakenteen selkäranka ja yleensä on pidetty etuna, että selkäranka on pikemminkin vankka kuin liian joustava.


Erittäin hyvin sanottu, en olisi voinut itse paremmin sitä ilmaista. Itseäni tuskin mikään häiritsee enempää maallikoiden kanssa joukkoliikenteestä käyty keskustelu, kuin sanan "joustava" käyttö. Joustavuudella on toki etunsa bussiliikenteessä, mutta yhdyskuntarakenteen kannalta parhaat edut saadaan kiinteästi paikalleen pultatuilla kiskoilla, olivatpa ne sitten raskaita tai kevyitä. Niitä toki voidaan taivuttaa läpi kaupungin kulkemaan parhaaksi katsotun linjauksen mukaisesti, mutta sen jälkeen ne ovat ja pysyy paikallaan, mikä on tosiaan pikemminkin valtti kuin haittapuoli. 

Tiivistelmänä voisi sanoa, että auto- ja bussiliikenne ovat _joustavia_ liikennemuotoja, ja metrot, junat ja ratikat ovat _sujuvasti_ kulkevia liikennemuotoja. Itse ainakin arvostan myriadeja kertoja enemmän sujuvuutta kuin joustavuutta, joka näkyy mm. aikatauluissa pysymisessä: eilen myöhästyin bussista, joka ohitti kotipysäkin pari minuuttia aikaisessa, ja kuljin toisaalta Tampereen yliopistolta Pyynikintorille n. 20 minuuttia toisen bussin kyydissä.

----------


## vompatti

> Karkeasti voidaan sanoa että ennen 1930 -lukua maailman eri metrot kuljettivat etupäässä valkokaulusväkeä.


Tässä asiassa olen samaa mieltä Anteron kanssa. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, että Rainer olisi väärässä. On hyvin mahdollista, että maatalousvaltaisessa kaupunkiympäristössä ja luokkayhteiskunnassa (esi)kaupunkiraideliikenne palveli herroja. Näin se ei kuitenkaan ollut kaikkialla.

Ennen autojen yleistymistä ei teollistuneiden maiden kaupunkilaisilla ollut muita vaihtoehtoja kuin liikkuminen jalan tai kiskoliikennevälineellä. Kiskoliikenne - riippumatta siitä, ketä palvelemaan väylästö oli rakennettu - mahdollisti teollisuustyöläisten asuttamisen väljästi kauaksi työpaikasta. Esimerkiksi Minneapolisin ja St. Paulin kaupungeissa raitiotiet kuljettivat vuonna 1920 melkein 240 miljoonaa matkustajaa vaikka parikaupungin asukasluku oli vain reilut 600 tuhatta. Jokainen asukas teki keskimäärin 400 matkaa vuodessa. Jos nuo matkustajat olisivat olleet vain herroja, olisi heidän päivänsä ollut pelkkää kiskoliikennematkustamista!

Ymmärtääkseni pidetään vuotta 1920 rajana, jolloin Yhdysvalloissa kaupunkien raideliikenteen matkustajamäärät kääntyivät laskuun. Syynä tähän oli autojen määrän merkittävä nousu. Yhdysvalloissa kaupunkien raideliikennejärjestelmien rakentamisen kulta-aika oli vuosina 1900-1920. Ainakin tuona aikana on kaupunkiraideliikennejärjestelmiä rakennettu työläisten tarpeisiin. Tämän vuoksi väitän, että Rainerin väitteessä on joko väärä vuosiluku tai sitten Rainerin mielessä on ollut joku muu joukkoliikennekaupunki kuin Yhdysvallat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ymmärtääkseni pidetään vuotta 1920 rajana, jolloin Yhdysvalloissa kaupunkien raideliikenteen matkustajamäärät kääntyivät laskuun. Syynä tähän oli autojen määrän merkittävä nousu. Yhdysvalloissa kaupunkien raideliikennejärjestelmien rakentamisen kulta-aika oli vuosina 1900-1920. Ainakin tuona aikana on kaupunkiraideliikennejärjestelmiä rakennettu työläisten tarpeisiin. Tämän vuoksi väitän, että Rainerin väitteessä on joko väärä vuosiluku tai sitten Rainerin mielessä on ollut joku muu joukkoliikennekaupunki kuin Yhdysvallat.


Oli mielessä vanha manner eikä USA. Eurooppaanhan kopioitiin USA:sta pienellä viiveellä moni liikenteeseen ja muuhunkin liittyvä keksintö. 

Toisaalta väitteeni koski ensimmäisiä suurkaupunkeihin rakennetuja _metroja_ joista ainakin Lontoon, Budpestin ja Pariisin varhaiset metrot oli aluksi tarkoitettu etupäässä herrasväelle. Esim Lontoon eri metroyhtiöt siirtyivät kaupungin eli London Transportin omistukseen vasta 1. maailmansodan jälkeisenä aikana. Vasta sen jälkeen alkoi Euroopassa metrojen rakentaminen  kerrostalolähiöihin. Toisaalta kerrostalolähiöitäkään, tai ainakaan sellaisia joina me niitä pidetään, ei ollut juuri ennen 20-30-lukua. 

Suurkaupunkien perinteitsiä metrojärjestelmiä ei pidä sekoittaa erilaisiin teollisuus- satama- ja kaivoskaupunkien työläisten kuljetuksiin tarkoitettuihin  järjestelmiin joista jotkut ainakin tekniseltä toteutukseltaan täyttävät metron tai ainakin light-railin tai kaupunkiradan esiasteen tunnusmerkit. Sellaisia kuin Liverpoolissa tai Ruhr-alueella, ja onhan Suomessakin ollut Lohjalla ja Mäntässä ja Kuusankoskella pelkästään paikkakunnalla toimivia rautateitä omilla työläisjunavuoroillaan, joissa ei sentään menty tunnelissa mutta umpivaunussa kumminkin. 

Perinteisillä katuraitiovaunuilla on toiminta-ajatus 1900-luvun alussa ollut ihan paikkakuntakohtaista. Voidaan karkeasti sanoa että moottorityypin vaihto kaurakäyttöisestä sähkökäyttöiseen teki raitiovaunusta massakuljetusvälineen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Ja täyty muistaa että kun ja jos sähköautot tulevat syrjäyttämään kaupunkiliikenteessä polttomoottoriautot, ei tätä liityntä-autoilua palvelevaa infrastruktuuria ole rakennettu turhaan.


Kuinkahan nuo sähköautot yleistyvät, jos vain polttomoottorille on ainetta saatavissa vaikka kovaankin hintaan? Piintynyt henkilöautoilija tuskin hankkii erillistä sähköautoa kaupunkiajoa varten, vaan kruisaa sillä samalla kaaralla kuin maaseutumatkatkin. Ellei sitten kaupunkialueen rajalla ole puomia sekä kaksinkertaista liityntäpaikkamäärää. (Jokainenhan tarvitsee tietenkin paikan sekä autolleen että liityntäautolleen. Kun kaupunkikäyttöön on sähköauto hankittu, niin toki sillä jatketaan eikä metrolla tai muulla.  :Wink:  )

Olen aina kummastellut hirveää intoa, jolla kaikenkarvaiset autolla ja vain autolla autuaaksi tulevat visionäärit (en tietenkään kuvittele R.Silfverbergiä sellaiseksi) piirustelevat "pieniä kaupunkiautoja" ja "yksipaikkaisia sähköautoja" ja muita sellaisia. Perusteluna on muka kätevä liikkuminen tai pienemmillä pysäköintipaikolla selviäminen ahtaassa kaupungissa, mutta mihin unohtui ihan tavallinen kansa/peruskoulumatematiikka? Vähiten katutilaa per henkilö vie joukkoliikenneväline, mitä kaupunkiautointoilijat eivät tietenkään ajattele.

Mutta luulisi heidän tajuavan perustelujensa ontuvuuden, kun yrittävät mahduttaa enempää kuin yhtä kolmimetristä autoa vaikkapa viiden metrin ruutuun. "Isossa" neljä-viisimetrisessä maantieautossa kun ainakin satunnaisesti voi matkustaa muitakin kuin kuljettajansa. Ja niihin pikkuisiin peoplemovereihin ei "science fiction -kuvissa" koskaan mahdu pahemmin tavaraa, vaikka niitä "kauppakasseiksi" yritetään markkinoidakin.

Kuljen toki itsekin autolla varsinkin silloin, kun on tavaraa kuljetettavana tai kun sopivia joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä ei kerta kaikkiaan ole. Myönnän, että auton pito on älyttömän kallista, mutta silti en ole ensimmäisenä huutamassa polttoaineen olevan kallista. Ei sen ilmaista ole syytä ollakaan. Moni bensiinin hinnasta kiukuttelija ei ole ostanut kuljetusvälinettä, vaan kalliin koriste-esineen: esim. 40000 euron hintaisen auton ostaja käytti olevat ja tulevat rahat, ei saanut vielä pisaraakaan polttoainetta eikä hänen autonsa liikkunut mhinkään. Minä saan samalla rahalla 20000 euron auton ja vähitellen maksaen ainakin 17000 litraa bensiiniä, jolla voisin ajaa yli 200000 km. No, ei se nyt näin yksiviivaista se laskeminen ole eikä muut kulut mene samassa suhteessa, mutta kuitenkin.

Näiden laskelmien myötä saattaisi ehkä tietullikin istua monen "köyhän" maksukykyyn. Tosin niitähän ei kuitenkaan voisi toteuttaa järkevällä, halvalla ja helpolla tyylillä Oslon bomstasjonien malliin: kolikot käy ja jokainen auto maksaa. Sillä science fiction -jengillä on jo suunnitelmat takataskussa: tekniikkaahan sen pitää olla, mieluiten miljoonia maksavaa, mitä monimutkaisempaa sen parempi ja ainakin ulkomaalaiset päästetään kuin koirat veräjästä (niinhän mekin päästiin Tukholmassa). Suomalaisen liikennepolitiikan mukaisesti kadun rakentamisen maksajat kustantavat myös niin kulutuksen kuin korjauskulut muiden käyttäjien toteuttaessa perusoikeuksiaan... Niinhän se on isommassa mittakaavassakin, kaikki raskaskin liikenne ilmaiseksi meidän teille vaan, mutta muissa maissa suomalaiset kiltisti maksavat vapaasta liikkuvuudestaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos länsimetro olisi rakennettu 60-70-luvulla, se kulkisi varmaan maan päällä. Valitettavasti maanpäällisen ratkaisun optimaalisimmat reitit on ehditty sen jälkeen rakentaa umpeen ainakin Keilaniemen-Tapiolan välillä.


Lännessä kaupungin rajalla metroa ei ole koskaan suunniteltu maanpinnalle, vaikka Keilaniemen rakentaminen onkin haitannut valintaa siitä, missä rata menisi maan alle. Muualla metroraiteen ura on ollut kavoissa vuosikymmenet odottamassa toteutumistaan maanpäällisenä. 




> Toinen syy on varmaan se, että Espoon kaupunki ei halunnut ottaa riskejä vaan valitsi varman päälle sellaisen ratkaisun josta on hyviä kokemuksia Helsingissä. Optimaalisesti toimiva ja kapasiteetiltaan metron veroinen light-rail ratkaisu olisi vaatinut monen haaran verkoston jonka kokonaiskustannus olisi saattanut ylittää metron, koska se olisi jouduttu rakentamaan jo valmiiksi rakennettuun kaupunkiympäristöön.


TramWest osoittaa, ettei asia ole näin. Lisäksi ratikan etuna on, että sitä rakentamalla voidaan säästää tieverkon kustannuksissa. Metron kanssa ei käytännössä näin ole. Kun se ei vähennä autoliikennettä, se ei myöskään vähennä autoliikenteelle rakennettavan tiekapasiteetin tarvetta.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lännessä kaupungin rajalla metroa ei ole koskaan suunniteltu maanpinnalle, vaikka Keilaniemen rakentaminen onkin haitannut valintaa siitä, missä rata menisi maan alle.


On toki.
Keilaniemi - Otaniemi -koukkaus sen sijaan on puuttunut useista eri luonnoksista. Länsiraiteesta (myös metrona) on hyvin monenlaisia versioita esitelty vuosikymmenien kuluessa.
Kaupunkien raja sijaitsee siis Koivusaaren ja Hanasaaren välillä.

----------


## Compact

> Yhdysvalloissa kaupunkien raideliikennejärjestelmien rakentamisen kulta-aika oli vuosina 1900-1920.


Helsingissä raitioliikenteen rakentamisen kulta-aika oli samantapainen eli tarkemmin: vuosina 1900-1928. Vuonna 1926 valmistui viimeinen runkoratojen pidennys Hermannista Toukolaan ja vihonviimeiseksi jäi vuonna 1928 valmistunut lyhyt yhden kilometrin mittainen syöttörata Eläintarhasta Pasilaan.

Sitten ei tapahtunutkaan pitkiin aikoihin muuta kuin infran purkua ja liikenteen supistusta, korvaava liikenne tuli busseille. Ensimmäinen uusille suunnille johtanut ratatyö oli Ruskeasuon linjan pidennys Pikku-Huopalaht´een.

Aikaa tähän raitioliikennepolitiikan suunnanmuutokseen kului yli 60 vuotta.

Kuten kaikki tietävät - hassu yhteensattuma sikäli - osakeyhtiöaikainen viimeinen pidennys tuli 20-luvulla linjalle 10. Ja tuo ensimmäinen liikennelaitosaikainen pidennys 90-luvulla osui myös linjalle 10.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ensimmäinen uusille suunnille johtanut ratatyö oli Ruskeasuon linjan pidennys Pikku Huopalahteen.


Mä väittäisin kuitenkin, että "uusi suunta" alkoi rataverkon osalta vuonna 1976, kun Pasilan radan ensimmäinen vaihe eli Itä-Pasila toteutui. Ei sillä toki ollut suurta liikenteellistä merkitystä, eikä Katajanokan pidennys vuonna 1980 ollut mullistava sekään, mutta nämä olivat kuitenkin selkeitä signaaleja siitä, että raitioteiden lakkautusuhka oli poistunut ja uutta uskallettiin sekä suunnitella että toteuttaa. Länsi-Pasila (1985) ja Pikku Huopalahti olivat sitten ensimmäisiä liikenteellisesti todella merkittäviä linjapidennyksiä, mutta nuo kaksi ensimmäistä ovat mielestäny symboliarvoltaan tärkeitä.

Uskallan ennustaa, että 2010-luvusta tulee raitioteiden toinen kultakausi. Nyt näyttää niin selkeästi siltä, että ysin ja Kampin (molemmat loppujen lopuksi vain nykyverkkoa suht vaatimattomasti täydentäviä) jälkeen kaupunkiin syntyy 1920-lukuun verrattavissa olevia, merkittäviä pidennyksiä. Jätkäsaari on pelkästään asukasmääränsä puolesta tällainen ja käytännössä jo päätetty, Laajasalo suunniteltuine kolmine raitiolinjoineen on verrattavissa Munkkiniemen ja Haagan esikaupunkilinjoihin ja kovin myötätuulessa, Kalasatamaankin on suunniteltu jos jonkinmoista raitiolinjaa ja vaikkeivät ne kaikki toteudukaan niin ainakin kilometreissä mitattuna sinne tulee huomattava määrä raitiotietä.

Jos valtion myönteinen linja jatkuu ja kaupunkien kassassa on rahaa, niin pidän myös mahdollisena sitä, että metron rakentaminen jatkuu keskeytyksettä Matinkylän-metron valmistumisen jälkeen. Sikäli kun Sipoo-sopasta jotain tulee niin seuraava jatko voisi olla Sipoo tai sitten Kivenlahti, ainakin jos espoolaispoliitikkoihin on uskomista. Töölön metroon en ihan jaksa uskoa, ellei sitten Keski-Pasilan rakentamisen myötä vedetä metroa kerralla Pasilaan asti.

----------


## Compact

> Mä väittäisin kuitenkin, että "uusi suunta" alkoi rataverkon osalta vuonna 1976, kun Pasilan radan ensimmäinen vaihe eli Itä-Pasila toteutui.


Tuo ja nuo muut olemassa olevan verkoston sisällä tapahtuneet lisäykset ovat toki totta. Halusin vain kuvata sitä, että "uskallus" edetä pidemmälle uusiin ilmansuuntiin totutun kivikaupungin kortteleiden ympäristöstä loppui jo vuonna 1928. Aiemmin oli rohjettu tehdä raitiolinjoja jopa senaikaisen kaupungin rajan ulkopuolellekin. Mainitsematta jäi nyt mm. Ruoholahden-Salmisaaren välinen rata kohti länttä. Reittikatumuutoksia verkoston sisällä tehtiin myös jonkin verran.

----------


## kemkim

> Sikäli kun Sipoo-sopasta jotain tulee niin seuraava jatko voisi olla Sipoo tai sitten Kivenlahti, ainakin jos espoolaispoliitikkoihin on uskomista.


Kivenlahti olisi minusta hyvä paikka päättää metro. Tiheä kerrostaloasutus kun jatkuu Espoon etelärannikolla aina Kivenlahteen saakka, niin olisi hölmöä jättää nämä suuret kerrostaloalueet vain liitynnän varaan. Kerralla kunnollista eikä paloissa, rahaa kun Suomessa nykyään riittää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo ja nuo muut olemassa olevan verkoston sisällä tapahtuneet lisäykset ovat toki totta. Halusin vain kuvata sitä, että "uskallus" edetä pidemmälle uusiin ilmansuuntiin totutun kivikaupungin kortteleiden ympäristöstä loppui jo vuonna 1928. Aiemmin oli rohjettu tehdä raitiolinjoja jopa senaikaisen kaupungin rajan ulkopuolellekin.


Niinpä. Tuon 20-luvun uskalluksen (ja kaupungin kautta aikain ensimmäisen poikittaislinjan vuonna 1930) ansiosta "pärjättiin" hyvin koko 1930-luku, kun asutus laajeni lähinnä vain "raitioliikennevyöhykkeen" sisällä, eli uusia rataosia ei oikeastaan tarvittukaan, kuormitus vain parani olemassaolevilla osuuksilla, esim. Taka-Töölössä.

Kun 1950-luvulla raitioteitä olisi pitänyt laajentaa Lauttasaareen, Etelä-Haagaan ja Koskelaan, kaikki "raitioliikennevyöhykkeen" uusia kaupunginosia, niin ratikkaliikennettä pikemminkin supistettiin. Syitä ovat varmasti ainakin se, että bussien kehitys oli vihdoin saavuttanut sellaisen pisteen, jossa ne olivat todellinen vaihtoehto raitiovaunuille, sekä se, että tuolloin odoteltiin jo maanalaista raitiotietä tai rautatietä, eli metroa. Sen odotus käytännössä pysäytti raitioteiden laajentamisen kokonaan.

Kun sitten raitioliikenne päätettiin olla lakkauttamatta vuonna 1969, sitä lähdettiin maltillisesti kehittämään (omat kaistat, nivelvaunut, uudet rataosat) mutta raitiovaunusta tuli valtuuston nimenomaisella päätöksellä kivikaupunkiin rajoittuva kulkuväline, esikaupungit haluttiin edelleen hoitaa metrolla. Metron käyttöönotto kuitenkin todisti, etteivät ratikat ja metro kilpailekaan keskenään, vaan pikemminkin täydentävät toisiaan; Hämeentiellä ratikoissa ei käynytkään kato, vaikka metro porhalsi samaa reittia syvällä ratikoiden alla.

Pohdin tässä juuri äsken, miten Helsingin raitioteiden vaiheet jakaantuisivat vuosiin. Kunhan saan pohdintani valmiiksi, laitan siitä ehkä oman ketjun. Uuden ajan voimme ehkä laskea alkavan vuodesta 2008, nykyinen aikakausi taas olisi 1969-2007.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kivenlahti olisi minusta hyvä paikka päättää metro. Tiheä kerrostaloasutus kun jatkuu Espoon etelärannikolla aina Kivenlahteen saakka, niin olisi hölmöä jättää nämä suuret kerrostaloalueet vain liitynnän varaan. Kerralla kunnollista eikä paloissa, rahaa kun Suomessa nykyään riittää.


Espoossa ainakin vakuutellaan tämänsuuntaista, ehkä osittain siksi, että halutaan rauhoitella niitä, jotka länsimetrosta kaikkein eniten kärsivät eli joiden matka-aika pitenee eniten. Matinkylä-Kivenlahti -metrosta tosin on vielä paljon hankalampaa yrittää saada kannattavan näköistä kuin Kamppi-Matinkylä -metrosta, joten siitä tulee aikanaan Espoolle kova paikka. Maksumiehen löytäminen ei ole helppoa sekään. Valtio saattaa tulla mukaan enintään kolmasosalla, mutta loput Espoo joutuu maksamaan omasta pussista, mihin ei välttämättä löydy halukkuuta. Valtion mukanaolo edellyttänee kuitenkin edes joten kuten järkevää hyötykustannussuhdetta, mikä lie lähes mahdotonta. Projektia vaikeuttaa myös se, että Helsingin niskaan hengittäminen loppunee, kun metro on vedetty Matinkylään asti, jolloin Espoon ei enää tarvitse pk-seudun konsensuksen nimissä rakentaa lisäää metroa. Edes virallisena perusteluna käytetty yritysmaailman liikkumistarve ei enää kosketa Matinkylä-Kivenlahti -pätkää.

En pitäisi ollenkaan mahdottomana sitä, että Espoossa tosissaan alettaisiin miettiä Matinkylä-Kivenlati -jatkoa sellaisena metroon ja jokeriin integroituvana kevyempänä järjestelmänä, joka sallisi edullisten pintaratojen rakentamisen Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen ja mahdollisesti metrolta Suurpeltoon yms. Integroitu kevyempi metrovaunu voisi liikennöidä vaihdotta Helsingin keskustaan asti, kuten monessa topikissa on pohdittu. Kun M100-sarja jää käytöstä, voi hyvinkin olla, että aika on kypsä metron keveyttämiselle. Helsinkikään ei tästä kärsisi, sillä uudet kevyet junat (tiheällä (automaatti)vuorovälillä) riittävät kyllä kapasiteettimielessä myös Helsingin puolella.

----------


## Albert

> Halusin vain kuvata sitä, että "uskallus" edetä pidemmälle uusiin ilmansuuntiin totutun kivikaupungin kortteleiden ympäristöstä loppui jo vuonna 1928. Aiemmin oli rohjettu tehdä raitiolinjoja jopa senaikaisen kaupungin rajan ulkopuolellekin.


Haagan ja Munkkiniemen raitiotiet ovat toki oma lukunsa. Mutta ne taitavat olla ainoat "interurbaanit" Helsingin seudulla. Tahdo aina muistaakaan, että rakentamisen aikoihin Töölön tullista eteenpäin "ei ollut mitään", ei ainakaan kivikaupunkia. Kuin rakentaisi nykyään vaikka Mellunmäki - Gumbostrand -raitiotien  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Haagan ja Munkkiniemen raitiotiet ovat toki oma lukunsa. Mutta ne taitavat olla ainoat "interurbaanit" Helsingin seudulla. Tahdo aina muistaakaan, että rakentamisen aikoihin Töölön tullista eteenpäin "ei ollut mitään", ei ainakaan kivikaupunkia. Kuin rakentaisi nykyään vaikka Mellunmäki - Gumbostrand -raitiotien


Lisäisin tähän vielä Käpylän ja jopa Arabian. Alueet ovat vielä pienessä loukussa enkä aina miellä Vallilaakaan kantakaupungiksi, sillä suuret autoväylät rikkovat pahasti kokonaisuuden. Harjusta Vallilan puolelle tarvitsee yllättävän monta askelta.

Ruskeasuolla tai siis nykyisen Pikku-Huopalahden asuinalueen paikallahan sijaitsi teollisuusalue Tattarisuon malliin. Ei siis ihan joutomaata, ei niinkuin Herttoniemen metroaseman vieressä.  :Wink:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En pitäisi ollenkaan mahdottomana sitä, että Espoossa tosissaan alettaisiin miettiä Matinkylä-Kivenlati -jatkoa sellaisena metroon ja jokeriin integroituvana kevyempänä järjestelmänä, joka sallisi edullisten pintaratojen rakentamisen Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen ja mahdollisesti metrolta Suurpeltoon yms. Integroitu kevyempi metrovaunu voisi liikennöidä vaihdotta Helsingin keskustaan asti, kuten monessa topikissa on pohdittu. Kun M100-sarja jää käytöstä, voi hyvinkin olla, että aika on kypsä metron keveyttämiselle. Helsinkikään ei tästä kärsisi, sillä uudet kevyet junat (tiheällä (automaatti)vuorovälillä) riittävät kyllä kapasiteettimielessä myös Helsingin puolella.


Näin luultavasti tulee minunkin mielestäni käymään. Kuten olen jo tainnut jossain välissä kirjoittaa, Espoo ei missään tapauksessa jätä tulevaa metroa pelkästään helsinkiläisten käsiin, vaan haluaa itsekin määräysvaltaa. Ilmeisesti juuri nyt suurin este metron keventämiselle on HKL:n metropuoli, jota kiinnostaa automatisointi. Voi hyvinkin käydä niin, että Espoo tekee lopun koko automatisoinnista. Espoolaiset yleensä kehuvat, että he ymmärtävät rahan päälle ja osaavat tehdä asiat halvalla ja fiksusti (ja siten pitää veroäyrin alhaisena). Tosin voi käydä niinkin, että Espoo ei ota metroa ollenkaan omakseen eikä näin ollen ole lainkaan kiinnostunut sen kehittämisestä. Ja tässä tapauksessa mitä kalliimpi metrosta tulee, sen parempi, koska sitä suuremmalla syyllä sitä ei tarvitse laajentaa. Ensimmäinen vaihtoehto on kuitenkin luultavampi, koska poliitikot ovat joutuneet myymään metron kaupunkilaisille.

----------


## linjsuun

> Haagan ja Munkkiniemen raitiotiet ovat toki oma lukunsa. Mutta ne taitavat olla ainoat "interurbaanit" Helsingin seudulla. Tahdo aina muistaakaan, että rakentamisen aikoihin Töölön tullista eteenpäin "ei ollut mitään", ei ainakaan kivikaupunkia.


Ei unohdeta Kulosaaren raitiotietä, sekin oli "interurbaani", eli esikaupunkiraitoite. Ainakin vielä muistan että teni-ikäseinä, 70-luvun alkupuolella kiskot oli selvästi näkyvissä Kulosaarentiellä, vaikka liikenne oli loppunut 30 vutta aikaisemmin.

Kyllä Helsinkiin olisi saatu myös kuunnon kaupunkimetro, raitiovaunulinjat olisi voitu vaikka Messuhalli/Junatie linjan eteläpuolella kaivaa maan alle, ei tunneleihin syvälle, vaan ihan nykyisen katuaston alle "betonisiltojen" alle, kuten esim Wienissä on paikoitellen tehty, ja Bostonin "metro" myös on paikoitellen toteutettu.

Syntynyt tila olisi voitu käyttää hyväksi esim polkupyöräteiden rakentamiseen, tai jalkakäytävien leventämiseen ja myös pysäköintitaskujen rakentamiseen. Itse asiassa hahmotelin tällaista suunnitelmaa joksus jo vuonna 1977.

----------


## linjsuun

> Ja tässä tapauksessa mitä kalliimpi metrosta tulee, sen parempi, koska sitä suuremmalla syyllä sitä ei tarvitse laajentaa. Ensimmäinen vaihtoehto on kuitenkin luultavampi, koska poliitikot ovat joutuneet myymään metron kaupunkilaisille.


Jaa, tuohon ei voi kommetoida kuin että tästä 70 -luvun tyyppisestä "metrokeskustelusta" ei näytetä pääsevän eroon. EIköhän olsi jo korkea aika että kaikki ryhtyisvät puhumaan Helsingin sedun raidejärjestelmistä, sisältäen lähiliikennjunat, kaupunkiradat johon myös ns. metro kuuluu, sekä perinteiset ratitotiet ja mahdolliset tulevat esikaupunkiratiotiet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> EIköhän olsi jo korkea aika että kaikki ryhtyisvät puhumaan Helsingin sedun raidejärjestelmistä, sisältäen lähiliikennjunat, kaupunkiradat johon myös ns. metro kuuluu, sekä perinteiset ratitotiet ja mahdolliset tulevat esikaupunkiratiotiet.


Tätähän tässä on odoteltu kuin kuuta nousevaa vuosikaudet. Mutta kun se ei vaan käy, sillä kaikki muu on pahasta paitsi HKL-metro, maksoi mitä maksoi.

Tähän riittää se, että seudulla on muutama vaikuttaja, joille HKL-metro on pyhä ja koskematon. Heille ongelma ei ole joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen, vaan metron laajentaminen. Vaikka ilman asemia!

Ja siinä sivussa kaiken muun joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on kiellettyä. Sillä kun ei kerran mitään uutta saa liittää HKL-metroon, niin muukin joukkoliikenne on pidettävä 1960-luvun kuosissa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tätähän tässä on odoteltu kuin kuuta nousevaa vuosikaudet. Mutta kun se ei vaan käy, sillä kaikki muu on pahasta paitsi HKL-metro, maksoi mitä maksoi.
> 
> Tähän riittää se, että seudulla on muutama vaikuttaja, joille HKL-metro on pyhä ja koskematon. Heille ongelma ei ole joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen, vaan metron laajentaminen. Vaikka ilman asemia!
> 
> Ja siinä sivussa kaiken muun joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on kiellettyä. Sillä kun ei kerran mitään uutta saa liittää HKL-metroon, niin muukin joukkoliikenne on pidettävä 1960-luvun kuosissa.



Tuosta minä olen kyllä varsin pitkälti samaa mieltä, vaikka olenkin länsimetron kannattaja, koska mielestäni myös länsisuunta tarvitsee "kaupunkiradan".

Kun kaikkiin pääsuuntiin on länsimetron ja kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeen kaupunkirata, voitaisiin vähäksi aikaa keskittyä raitioliikenteen laajentamisen, Sipoon metroon(kaupunkirataan), Jokerin rakentamiseen ja Pisaran pikaiseen toteuttamiseen.

Minusta töölön metro on hyötysuhteeltaan paljon noiden hankkeiden jäljessä. Laajasalon joukkoliikenne kannattanee ainakin lähiaikoina tehdä raitiovaunulla. 

Kaupunkirataa/ratikkatunneleita voidaan tarvita, jos Santahamina vapautuu käyttöön.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jaa, tuohon ei voi kommetoida kuin että tästä 70 -luvun tyyppisestä "metrokeskustelusta" ei näytetä pääsevän eroon. EIköhän olsi jo korkea aika että kaikki ryhtyisvät puhumaan Helsingin sedun raidejärjestelmistä, sisältäen lähiliikennjunat, kaupunkiradat johon myös ns. metro kuuluu, sekä perinteiset ratitotiet ja mahdolliset tulevat esikaupunkiratiotiet.


Oma käsitykseni metrosta löytyy tästä  viestistä .

----------

